# Rat memes thread!



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Here's some funny rat memes! Feel free to add your own!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

lollllll


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

LOL! Heres 2!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> View attachment 305123
> View attachment 305124
> View attachment 305125
> View attachment 305126
> ...


*😂*


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Omg this thread is so amazing. LOLLLLLL. these are SOOOOO true omggggggg. HAHHA


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

__





funny rat memes - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## xtcmolly (Feb 7, 2021)

Not really a meme but still cute


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Sorry if one of these has already been posted.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Awwwwww! I love the second to last one.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

There. I spent WAY to much time on this.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Omg the grandchildren one is SOOOO RELATABLE


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Lol I know!!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you everyone, these are all AWESOME!!! I would loooove to share on FB, but my family already think I've lost my mind. If I start posting memes, I will be disowned at lightening speed 🤣 🤣


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

I just want to say your mom is crazy and every day free roam is fucking awesome


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Please refrain from using bad words.


----------



## rat lover1234867 (May 10, 2021)

lolll


Angels with Whiskers said:


> Here's some funny rat memes! Feel free to add your own!
> View attachment 305111
> View attachment 305112
> View attachment 305113
> ...


the 4th one thoooo


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

Rats4All said:


> Please refrain from using bad words.


No. Never. It's how I express myself.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

:/ it's just that the person you were talking to is a 5th grader...


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> :/ it's just that the person you were talking to is a 5th grader...


Yeah exactly


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

Ah fair enough. That's when I started cursing tho 🤷


----------

